# Ft. Mcrea



## Coolmaker

My wife and I spent the day at Ft. McRea today, floating and walking around. I've havn't walked around there in probably eight years. I can't believe how much trash, e.g. beer bottles, cans, food containers etc. there was littered all about. It was tough to see. How can people just leave their garbage everywhere. They have no respect for what is all of ours. I don't know about everyone else that visits there, but next time I go there I'm bringing a garbage bag and a telescopic grabber. If something isn't done, it will be a s*#thole.:hoppingmad


----------



## Coolmaker

My mistake,

It's actually spelled Ft. McRee. Seems to be a common errror.


----------



## asago

We pick up broken glass every time we go there (which is about every other weekend lately). It's a shame you have to tell the kids to watch out for broken glass when swimming....


----------



## Telum Pisces

Glass is a ticket if caught with it on the beach. You can drink from glass on your boat all day long. For some reason, I have not seen the park ranger out there much this year. Last year I would see them out on every weekend I was out there writting tickets for glass and dogs. I guess the budget cuts have left the park service with less money for the ATVs and patrols this year.


----------



## one big one

There is no sense for littering. Everyone should pick up after their selves. I went to the Camp today to cut grass & had to pick up bottles , cans & paper along the road, we do it in our neighbor hood ever so often. Please help...STOP Littering.


----------



## 60hertz

OK - I was out there a couple of weeks ago and noticed the same thing.



The PFF has already organized things like blood drives and has raised a lot of money for charities and stuff like that. 



Why not have a PFF day and fill a couple of trash bags each? Wouldn't take long if we get a big crew. 



Anybody in?


----------



## jjam

> *60hertz (6/14/2009)*OK - I was out there a couple of weeks ago and noticed the same thing.
> 
> The PFF has already organized things like blood drives and has raised a lot of money for charities and stuff like that.
> 
> Why not have a PFF day and fill a couple of trash bags each? Wouldn't take long if we get a big crew.
> 
> Anybody in?


Iwas thinking the same thing...Could be a fun day with great food prepared by the forums best cooks (Ocean Man) and otherswhile the rest of us scoured the area removing trash...maybe theChunky Love Team would catch a shark for us all to enjoy.:clap How bout it Clay Doh and Team???

Jimmy


----------



## dbyrd2100

We have some of the most beautiful areas to play on with minimal regulation and some morons that can't pick up after themselves want to screw this up for us?!! I can promise that if I see a group leaving trash behind that I'll be speaking up. As for the last post I saw, I'd be willing to help pick up the trash but I'd be pretty damn bitter about it. Damn it!!! This is one of the last places in Florida that you can have a beer on the beach and shitheads are going to get the priveledge taken away. Maybe we need the GOVERNEMENT to PROTECT our resources.Weall love that don't we?


----------



## Kenton

I really like the PFF Mcree Clean Up Day idea. Maybe we can have a "sticky" sign up sheet and plan it a month or two in advance so as many people as possible could come. We all spend lots of time out there and i know everyone has at least one good memory from that place. I think we could repay nature for all it has provided over the years by cleaning up after ourselves and others for one day. Just my two cents.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

The sad thing is that the only way to get to Ft. McRee is by boat, which means that it would be hard to blame it on the low-life scum that trash out thepublic areas like quitewater and "chicken bone" beach that can be accessed for just a $1 toll.

I would be willing to bring a roll of garage bags and help out, but it would have to be on a weekend.


----------



## reelnutz

If i have my boat back by the time this clean-up takes place, I'm in!! or maybe i could catch a ride.either way i'd like to help.Daryl is right on if we dont fix this problem someone will step in and fix it for all of us and we all know what it will be like from that point on !!


----------



## fisherick

Like many of you, I get disgusted with it and sometimes bring back trash bags of crap left by azzholes. I'm in as far as a clean up day.....I wonder if the park service would let us 'sponsor" the area and maybe put upa sign with a trash can or something.


----------



## fisherick

I've got mixed feelings about a sign and/or trash cans, because it's a wild area. But Jeez.....I'd rather see a trash canthan all the crap littering the ground.


----------



## nonameangler+1

I'm in. Launch at Shermans Cove so could even take 1 or 2 land locked guys with us. (Wife & I). Will just watch the post 
to see if we can pull together. :clap


----------



## lastcast

I'm in. I also launch from Sherman and can probably take a few more. Standing by.

Skip


----------



## Hook

Went to Ft. Pickens Sunday and we saw some broken bottles of beer and some trash. It seems not to take long for the a**holes to start littering. I am allfor a trash pickup with the pff.


----------



## BananaTom

*The Trash left behind at Fort McRee is a pet peeve of mine. Everytime we camp there I do fill up my garbage can. *

*I would be infor a day of cleaning.*

*The reason there are nocans there for trash, is that there is no service to pick it up. *

*One time, on a week day trip There was big box of beer bottles that was filled up and overflowing left by the bunker door. I picked it up and was carrying as much as I couldto my boat to takeand dispose of. *

*Well here comes the mean lady on the 4 wheeler. She rode up to me and said it was against law for me to have glass on the beach and took out her ticket book. We had some words and I pointed at the rest I could not pick up.*

*She said the park has no service to remove the glass and it was against the law for me to carry them. Go figure. *

*I jumped up on my boat with the trash in hand and backed off leaving the mean lady waving at me to come back so she could give me a ticket.*

*The sad part, I was not able to get the rest like I had planned.*

*So when we do this thing, the park service should be notified, so the mean lady will not issue tickets for park clean up.*


----------



## konz

I'd be willing to help!


----------



## DoubleD

I'm in also


----------



## fishitall

I'm in too. Side note, Ft. Mcree is accessable from land through Johnsons beach.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

The Park Rangers are virtually non-existant on Johnson Beach this year. They are too busy on Santa Rosa Island.



The Park Service at Johnson Beach does have a volunteer litter patrol person with a utility ATV.



We could notify and arrange for them to pickup what is collected.



I would volunteer to make arrangements for that to happen as well as immunity from tickets for those picking up trash.


----------



## lastcast

Sounds like we have a bunch to go forward. Who wants to throw a date up? I'm sure if we do it on a weekend we would get some more help from people already there. Anything going on Sat the 27th?

Skip


----------



## fisherick

What about the first wkend AFTER July 4......no doubt it will need it then. Weekends are the time to do it....we'll get a better turn out, AND more people will see us and maybe be more aware of the problem.


----------



## asago

I'm in for a clean-up. Does anyone actually know a contact at the park service we could coordinate with? I'm sure they would appreciate the help and might even be able to provide some of the items needed.... trash bags, debris haul-away, etc...


----------



## ul412al

Sign me up!


----------



## fisherick

Johnsonbeachbum....since you know the contacts up there, why don't you get ahold of em and find out a good time to do this.I say the wkend afterJUly 4 would be optimal.....if we do it b efore then, it's just gonna get trashed again in short order.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

BananaTom Well here comes the mean lady on the 4 wheeler. She rode up to me and said it was against law for me to have glass on the beach and took out her ticket book. We had some words and I pointed at the rest I could not pick up.She said the park has no service to remove the glass and it was against the law for me to carry them. I jumped up on my boat with the trash in hand and backed off leaving the mean lady waving at me to come back so she could give me a ticket.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Park Ranger on the 4 wheeler should be fired on the spot. Here you are wanting to help, and she is not capable of using simple common sense. That is inexcusable.


----------



## Ocean Man

I will cook up a feast for everybody if we can get this organized. Ft Mcrae is one of my favorite places in this world andI do not want to see it trashed. I agree with the others that the weekend after the 4th would be ideal. Lets make this happen.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Ocean Man (6/15/2009)*I will cook up a feast for everybody if we can get this organized. Ft Mcrae is one of my favorite places in this world andI do not want to see it trashed. I agree with the others that the weekend after the 4th would be ideal. Lets make this happen.


A feast by Matt (Ocean Man) would be worth every bit of work involved. I should be available to get out there on the weekend after the 4th of July.


----------



## fishn4real

> *fisherick (6/15/2009)*What about the first wkend AFTER July 4......no doubt it will need it then.


I believe that will be Blue Angel week-end. 

Count me and Lane in. May have to hitch a ride unless we get our boat back soon. The law firm will kick in for a couple of cases of heavy duty garbage bags.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *fishn4real (6/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisherick (6/15/2009)*What about the first wkend AFTER July 4......no doubt it will need it then.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that will be Blue Angel week-end.
Click to expand...

Forgot about that. That's going to be a no go then. Maybe that following weekend. (July 18th)


----------



## fisherick

Yep.....Blue angels wkendis the 11th. What about the wkend after that.....or we could do it that Sunday PM. Let's see if Johnsonbeachbum can coordinate with the park svc and come up with a date.


----------



## SHatten

Sounds like a good idea for the clean up. I would be unable to be there on the weekend after the 4th however.I am one of those public servants that have to work on weekends. That particular weekend (7-11-09) also is the Blue Angelsbeach show. Don't know how much work you going to get out of folks trying to watch the Blues. The weekend after that would work for me. Still sounds like a GREAT idea.


----------



## fishn4real

The Sunday after Blues would be perfect, except for the hang overs. Never mind, :banghead we'll have the hang overs whether we do the clean up or not. There will be plenty to pick up after the 4th and then the Blues week-ends. 

Sounds like a great thing to do and a great opportunity for another bash after the clean-up.


----------



## 60hertz

OK. How about July 18th with the 19th as a "rain date"?

The only thing that I would like to point out is that we may need a way to haul off trash in a big way. I know that some of you have large boats and can haul a lot, but we need to be careful that we don't pickup more than we can carry away.

Wasn't there a member on here "JohnsonBeachBum" that was going to try and coordinate through the park service?

Maybe they can arrange for a roll-off down near the parking lot and we can just haul trash there???


----------



## Coolmaker

Thank you all for your support and concern. This is what PFF is all about! Taking care of our home and being the stewards of our natural resources. If we do not do it, who will? What a fabulous bunch you all are. Any Saturday is good for me.:clap We need to figure out what day works best.


----------



## fishn4real

And wouldn't it be great to see all those boats converge on McRae with Blue PFF flags flying high?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *60hertz (6/15/2009)*OK. How about July 18th with the 19th as a "rain date"?
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I would like to point out is that we may need a way to haul off trash in a big way. I know that some of you have large boats and can haul a lot, but we need to be careful that we don't pickup more than we can carry away.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there a member on here "JohnsonBeachBum" that was going to try and coordinate through the park service?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they can arrange for a roll-off down near the parking lot and we can just haul trash there???




I will contact the Park Service and get something going.

I like the July 18th date as it is after two big weekends and if weather is bad we have Sunday the 19th.

A roll-off at the Johnson Beach parking lot would be 6 miles away. 

Maybe the Park Service can get permission for an extra dumpster to be dropped at Sherman Cove for three days over that weekend?



My boat is a pontoon style deck boat with no furniture in the front half so I can haul quite a load.


----------



## fisherick

Sounds like a plan.Thanks for running with this.....Just keep us posted.


----------



## fishn4real

What say let's ask Moderator to move this to the Bash forum? Don't want to loose this thread in the crowd.

We'll flag Sat. July 18, (the Sat. after Blue Angels week-end) for the clean up, with Sunday the 19th as a rain date. Cook-out after the clean up?


----------



## Snagged Line

We are in...................Dennis and Donna. :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Stupid me..........Ft. Pickens is now open so we could transport the trash to the Ft. Pickens Pier and from there to an awaiting dumpster supplied by the Park Service.

Park Service has replied favorably and they are working on details and are to get back to me.


----------



## BananaTom

*I am saddened that I will not able to participate that weekend, the boat is rented. 3*

*To bad, because I can haul allot of trash.*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

the last time we camped out there i stepped on a the bottom half of a broken corona bottle stickin straight up in about a foot of water!! put me down for about 3days! i was pissed!


----------



## danieljames84

iam willing to help. what time is everyone thinking on meeting out there?


----------



## fishn4real

As soon as we can get a definite word on the dumpster maybe organize a time to start and then plan food and drink afterwards. Glad everyone has responded so favorably. But, in the meantime, if you're heading out that way at anytime, take an extra garbage bag with you and bring some back. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jhoe

I'm definitely game. I don't have a boat but i can yak over and pick up a ton of trash.


----------



## saltfisher1

Great ideas folks.....Almost every beach I have fished or visited it seems that there are folks that miss the trash can of just dont care...We need alot more folks that are willing to pick up behind the slackers....Last year I went on a month long fall fishing trip and picked up atleast a walmart bag full of cans and bottles daily...It was very disappointing...Needless to say some of these public areas will shut the doors soon if this continues.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

It is sad but I guess I will have to install a police radio/siren with public adress system on the boat.

That way I can yell out "Hey you in the such and such boat, you forgot you trash there on the beach. Go back and ick it up you lazy S.O.B"


----------



## fishn4real

Was out there yesterday, and I still can't believe the number of people who just drop their crap on the sand and walk off. I believe that the reason they are there, in the first place, is because it is a beautiful and serene place where you can kick back, relax, have a great time without hassle of Leo, and other undesireables, but then spoil it with their inconsiderate trashing.:banghead:banghead:banghead I would certainly support some signs and free carbage bags if the park service would allow them.

What is everyone's thoughts on the clean-up. A specific time to get started with a cook-out afterwards, or just come when you can, and we'll start the food at time certain? Where is our leader?


----------



## nonameangler+1

Angie and I are in, Like I said in at the beginning of this thread, we can also take a couple of folks who don't have boats or don't want to paddle the yak. We launch out of Shermans cove so who ever needs a ride just needs to meet us at the marina but we'll work out the details as the day gets closer. 

Have we decided on a start time?


----------



## Deeplines

Great Job guys. I would be in for a hand but will be off-shore at work. 

One of the best ideas brought up on the PFF. I know we use that area a lot.


----------



## BananaTom

*I am trying to make this work so I can bring the BananaBoat out. *

*The kids from my BHFR fishing trip and cruise have contacted me and want to help in the clean up. They just need a ride out.*

*If it works out, I should be able to bring about 20 souls, and can haul lots and lots of trash out on the "Playin' House" - 37" Gibson HouseBoat for those that do not know.*


----------



## oldflathead

Count us in. The kids from the Warrington Methodist Rangers, who fished the Hargreaves, thanks to you folks want to do a pay back. We will haul a boatload of people willing to work.

Tom and Bobbie Vandiver


----------



## reelhappy

me and de are in. and i will contact every member of the PRFA and get as many as i can to help out. this is a good idea! it's is part of that giving back to what you use. to make it a better and safe place for all! as far as people who thrash the place we should take pics of them and post them as litterbugs may be a little shame will get a few to stop! 

scot


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'll be happy to help out also... BUT.... willneed a RIDE over there... :letsdrink

GOT a ride over.... See ya that morning Flathead..... :clap :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected]

i am in too if i can catch a ride .


----------



## FOODDUDE

The wife and I will be there , I will bring 50 + heavy duty 50 gal trash bags also !


----------



## dbyrd2100

Sounds like an excellent idea. I'd be there with the wife and kids to help. Sounds like with all the posts, we could make short work of the trash and have great time after the work is done.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *fishn4real (6/21/2009)*
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on the clean-up. A specific time to get started with a cook-out afterwards, or just come when you can, and we'll start the food at time certain? Where is our leader?




Park Service Volunteer coordinator has called and left a message on my machine. I will be calling him back Monday.

He mentioned that a dumpster just west of the Fort Pickens Pier inside the wall would be no problem at all.

He wanted to know how many people we thought there would be helping do this.

It sounds like it is growing by leaps and bounds.



It will be a very quick and short clean-up.

Or we could expand as time and manpower allows to include Sand Island and also work our way east of Ft. McRee ????


----------



## fisherick

I'll be coming from Wolf Bay area.


----------



## lastcast

I should be able to make it either day(18th or 19th) and will also be leaving from Sherman Cove. I should have room for a few that needs a ride.

Skip


----------



## jbb1994

Yeah A clean up day would be great. Im in


----------



## Jamielu

Two thumbs up to all of y'all for putting this together - PFF is such a great group!!!:clap

Wish I could be there to help, but we'll be fishing the Alabama Deep Sea that weekend. Good luck to y'all, and count me in on the next one!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Coolmaker

I just left Mr. Frank Patti's office. I was telling him about the members of PFF giving back to the community. He was so impressed that he called a women from Pensacola News Journal and had me speak with her. They, Terry from PNJ and Frank Patti, together do a BLAB spot every other week. Frank asked Terry to plug the event for us on the next show. I'm just about to e-mail her the info now. Has there been a time set yet for Sat. July 18th?


----------



## lastcast

I wouldsay early is better w/ the heat the way it's been! I'm shooting for being there about 10am.

Skip


----------



## lastcast

First of all, I'd like to thank Glassman for getting a plug out there for the forum. Second, does anyone else want to pick a time? I'm thinking of making a few flyers to post around, and would like to put a time and meeting place. Seems we have a bunch of interest but we need to set where/when. I know this isn't the right thread, but PFF flags would look good. Any replies?

Skip


----------



## 60hertz

How about 8:00 AM? It should be obvious which one's are from PFF since we'll be the ones w/ EMPTY bags of trash...


----------



## Coolmaker

Right on Skip! Whatever it takes my friend! I just sent Terry from PNJ the email with the PFF specifics. Once I find out when it airs, I'll post it.

It may only be a short blurb,but folks will know that we at PFF care about our home. 

Action speaks louder than words. NEXT... How do we keep Ft. Mcree clean for the future? Nice job ya'll!!


----------



## Ocean Man

> *johnsonbeachbum (6/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Park Service Volunteer coordinator has called and left a message on my machine. I will be calling him back Monday.
> He mentioned that a dumpster just west of the Fort Pickens Pier inside the wall would be no problem at all.
> He wanted to know how many people we thought there would be helping do this.
> It sounds like it is growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> It will be a very quick and short clean-up.
> Or we could expand as time and manpower allows to include Sand Island and also work our way east of Ft. McRee ????
> 
> 
> 
> If we get enough people which it looks like we will I think we should hit Sand Island as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishn4real

Sounds like there will be lots of people to scour, scoop, clean, and dump around McRea and Sand Island. If we start at 8:00 AM we should be finished by 10:00 at latest.

What do ya think; dowe want to plan on cooking some breakfast, or hot dogs, or just bring a bunch of Krispy Kremes to go with the beer?:hungry


----------



## Ocean Man

I plan on bringing some fish to blacken and fry as well as some sides. Need to get an idea how many people will be there so I know how much to bring. From the looks of it I may need some more fish or some hot dogs/hamburgers to supplement the fish.


----------



## asago

I plan on bringing ALL my little helpers (two girls and a teen boy) - so 5 of us total.


----------



## BananaTom

*We will be there with a boat load of people, arriving around 10:00 am with a special digny in tow!!*


----------



## BananaTom

> *Ocean Man (7/1/2009)*I plan on bringing some fish to blacken and fry as well as some sides. Need to get an idea how many people will be there so I know how much to bring. From the looks of it I may need some more fish or some hot dogs/hamburgers to supplement the fish.


*Matt, you may need some help cooking as it appears this may be a turn out the size of the last fish fry at the Oval Office!!*

*I plan on bringing food for the 30 souls I am bringing!!*


----------



## Coolmaker

Is there any way to start a sign up post. How could that work? Just an idea. Someone may have a better idea. What was done for past events? Also, should this be added to the calender of events?


----------



## asago

Have y'all ever tried to use "evite.com" for any of these? It would allow you to see who's coming and what they are bringing... just a suggestion - it worked well when the message board I used to run when we hit about 40,000 members....



Would probably want to set up a "PFF" account....


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *lastcast (6/29/2009)*First of all, I'd like to thank Glassman for getting a plug out there for the forum. Second, does anyone else want to pick a time? I'm thinking of making a few flyers to post around, and would like to put a time and meeting place. Seems we have a bunch of interest but we need to set where/when. I know this isn't the right thread, but PFF flags would look good. Any replies?
> 
> Skip


Right now it looks like we will have a good size group. I kinda think putting out flyers for more people might be too much.


----------



## jjam

> *Ocean Man (7/1/2009)*I plan on bringing some fish to blacken and fry as well as some sides. Need to get an idea how many people will be there so I know how much to bring. From the looks of it I may need some more fish or some hot dogs/hamburgers to supplement the fish.


Matt, I'll start vacuum sealing some snappa for ya and whatever else edible fish I catch the next couple of trips...If you can jump on boardin the next week or so let me know and we'll go get'em for the cookout.

Jimmy


----------



## Snagged Line

> *BananaTom (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ocean Man (7/1/2009)*I plan on bringing some fish to blacken and fry as well as some sides. Need to get an idea how many people will be there so I know how much to bring. From the looks of it I may need some more fish or some hot dogs/hamburgers to supplement the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> *Matt, you may need some help cooking as it appears this may be a turn out the size of the last fish fry at the Oval Office!!*
> 
> <U>I plan on bringing food for the 30 souls I am bringing!!
Click to expand...

</U>

<A onclick=sizeChange.toggle()>







</A>





WOW TOM, THATS GONNA BE A LOT OF SANDWICHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:moon

Donna and Myself still looking to make it.....


----------



## lastcast

BTT. Where's the best place to have the "BASE CAMP"?I'm planning on bringing a cooker-n-gas, some fish, a roll of plastic garbage bags, some dip (of some sort), and a ride or garbage barge run for who/what ever. The ramp is a good place, but a little short on beach space. Any input?

Skip


----------



## asago

Are we doing this thing this weekend or next? I thought it was this coming weekend but saw earlier post reference the 18th-19th - I'm out of town that weekend so I'm out unless those aren't the dates.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

i can try to make it will be yakin it so carryin trash would be out the question lol


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *lastcast (7/5/2009)*BTT. Where's the best place to have the *"BASE CAMP"?*I'm planning on bringing a cooker-n-gas, some fish, a roll of plastic garbage bags, some dip (of some sort), and a ride or garbage barge run for who/what ever. The ramp is a good place, but a little short on beach space. Any input?
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




How about at the northeast corner of the Ft McRae point just north of the rock and marble blocks jetty?



What ramp do you refer to?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

From Larry Bova, GINS Park Service volunteer coordinator.

07-07-2009



"Sorry for the phone mishaps. I am a one man show and have been driving a beach sweeper that precludes phone service. Anyway, we have a 30 yard dumpster ready for your group to use near the seawall at Fort Pickens. I would like the group to concentrate their efforts on removal of any larger debris first. I am thinking of stuff like construction materials, boards with nails, tires, metal, etc. And if there are people and time, then the cans and bottles. I can get trash bags for the group. I would encourage each person to be responsible for wearing some sturdy footwear and bringing gloves and sun protection. I will attempt to join you at Ft McRee, if I can arrange a ride over on a friends boat. What is the time that you plan to start the clean-up? Talk to you soon. Larry Bova"



end



I have invited Mr. Bova to this thread for additional input.


----------



## lastcast

I was refering to thelittle cove area that has thecement pathway/landing area leading up to the fort. The cove is deep, good for swiming and anchoring bigger boats, and we can get a good number of people in there without being spread all down the beach. Itdoesn't matter to me where, I just wanted to pick a spot so we can gather, and put the grills and stuff.

Skip


----------



## Coolmaker

What a great day! Thanks to all that contributed their time and efforts. I know that there will be more postings, and pictures,to follow. I wanted to say how wonderful you all are. Although the numbers are not in yet, I estimate several hundreds of pounds of garbage were picked up today. In my initial posting I mentioned how trashed Ft. McRee was. I really had no idea, at that time, how much there actually was. We do now! What a great effort you all made. It was a successful day, and you all should be very proud of yourselves.:clap. I'm honored to have met all of you today. Thank you!:bowdown


----------



## 60hertz

We were only there from 8 until about 10 - met Pirate40, BananaTom (old Flathead), and a few others. I know we picked up about 5 bags of trash and a BBQ grill - I was really hoping to stay around and see just how much got pulled out; but, we just HAD to get back home...



We should make this an annual event!!!


----------

